# INWIN909 MbK



## kier (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi y'all

It has been quiet for a while regarding MbK builds, but here is a new one.


Sponsored by:













This time it will be the INWIN 909 with beautiful  EKWB products.

Colors will be this time external Silver (the case) black (internal) and also some blue.

But first a few pictures from the case

































Great case, top quality !!!

First, some hardware in it. This is not the final hardware, but always nice to fill this beauty:









First work already done ... a blue plate sawn with the same design from the back in it:













And also this for the "midplate"









And made some lines black around the squares with black vinyl:









Placed the final hardware:

Corsair dominators DDR4 and the Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5P

Also with some blue details.









More soon!!!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2015)

Subbed.

I like the attention to detail (as always), including the layout of the ram in their slots.


----------



## kier (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Turning out nicely, my other half loves the style of these cases and keeps prodding me to do a build for her in one lol


----------



## kier (Feb 13, 2016)

Sponsored by:













For this build I will use 2 GTX 980 Strix GPUs









And got some beautiful EKWB products:





Like the EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel









And 2x radiator: The EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple) and the EK-CoolStream PE 240 (Dual)





















Mounted the fans





And rerouted the cables





Then I found out I had to mount the PSU a bit different than normal, so picked up my Dremel and made a big hole:









This wil be better for some ideas I have...more on this later.





Also changed the mobo tray / back for the cables and  stuff.





Back to the water blocks.... Removed the stock coolers.





And placed the beautiful EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Acetal+Nickel blocks

















Used the pads and EK-TIM Ectotherm





Also placed the EK-FC980 GTX Strix Backplate









For the pumps I will use the strong EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM - Plexi









And then my eye catcher of the build came in thanks to Bob and Plano plastics: My custom made reservoir:









Beautiful piece of work!!! Thanks for the great service and beautiful reservoir.

Placed everything and did some brainstorming.... just for the show:


----------



## kier (Feb 14, 2016)

Sponsored by:













Another update!!!

First I made a piece of smoked acrylic to cover de side of the 240 radiator
What has a nice effect with the white illuminated strip which comes with the case.





Also made a nice black and blue border for the reservoir













And mounted the Nvidia SLI bridge that will be modded later on.









This will be my first build with bending tubes but not full in sight
So I needed some tools from my favotite shop... Highflow

To start with:

The XSPC PETG Easy Bending Tool





And the PrimoChill Versatile Rigid Tubing Bender





Not to forget the Acrylic/PETG Deburrer





And off course EK-HD PETG Tube 10/12mm





Got everything now to bend some tubes:













To tap the holes in the reservoir I will use the Highflow Tap Kit G1/4





Also adjusted the midplate for the fittings etc.













But first a leak test before the hardware goes in. Already mixed some liquid using:

Ultra Pure H20





And a little bit of Dye Blue





This will give you this color:













Last but not least... a beautiful t-shirt for me and my son





Thanks Freddy!!!


----------



## kier (Feb 24, 2016)

Sponsored by:













Time to fill...









And in the dark with the LED on





Before I go any further with this, I have adapted the NVIDIA bridge first to the colors of the build
So removed the green.













Unfortunately, I found out that the LED in the bridge only works with ref cards. So I made the LED  myself (powered externally). Also blue.









For the next idea I used a sample which Planon plastics sent me with the reservoir. Adjusted this to the dimensions of the mobo, tubes and midplate:

















And applied a LED strip over the entire length









And for some more original ideas, I have used the ribbon cables from the power supply through a number of acrylic tubes:













Which I made black.









And made a blue stripe on it.





And made the edge of the "cover" beneath the reservoir also blue.













I also made LED strips around the radiator behind the cover.





And made this blue again.









More to come!!!


----------



## kier (Feb 26, 2016)

Sponsored by:













Just a small update before the final shoot.

Because I have rotated the PSU, I will have to make another connection for the power cord.
For this, I've cut a piece of blue acrylic and bend it. Also installed the extension:









Pasted the inside with white vinyl and a square black vinyl on the outside.





For SSDs I made a kind of bracket from old materials, blue acrylic and SSD brackets like this, so it looks like the SSDs hover.









Which you can just slide into the compartment.









Also adjusted the Sata power





Placed the cover back and installed some blue LED strips behind.









Next... final shoot!


----------



## kier (Feb 26, 2016)

Final update sponsored by:













And the final pics from this build:





































Lights on:

































That's it!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 26, 2016)

So clean, so elegant, understated. Beautiful.

Love, love the custom reservoir concept.  Blue is my favorite color too


----------

